# Welder/feeder Question



## olcopper (Dec 4, 2016)

Have a friend with a Mdl # MV-445-DPM 111 welder, the ops manual says it will work with most,if not all modern feeders---He has a Lincoln LN-7 feeder, but the situation is that the connection on the welder is a pin type, and the LN-7 is a terminal type, and I was checking to see if anyone knows of a converter attachment that would make this an easy hook up, I'm envisioning a device that will have terminal connections that can be bolted/screwed to a conventional pin type to plug in to the welder.
Any help, info or advise will be appreciated.
olcopper


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 4, 2016)

i have not done the conversion, but i think you may need to make you own pigtail to accomlpish you goal.
that is ,of course, unless someone has already commercially produced an adapter.
i guess they are not considering LN-7's as modern anymore,


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 4, 2016)

I believe I have an LN-7 on my Lincoln machine, as well as the paperwork. Perhaps I could at least help with the proper pinouts for an adapter, if not make one up for you. Give me a day or so to find the books on it. Wire feeders are pretty basic, so I don't expect it to take much.


----------



## olcopper (Dec 4, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> I believe I have an LN-7 on my Lincoln machine, as well as the paperwork. Perhaps I could at least help with the proper pinouts for an adapter, if not make one up for you. Give me a day or so to find the books on it. Wire feeders are pretty basic, so I don't expect it to take much.


Thanks Tony,
Any help or info will be appreciated.
olcopprt


----------

